# Bobbing shifter?



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Test drove a GTO today in tip top shape except for one concern. It seemed like the shifter would bob up and down when it was in gear. Other shifters in other cars I've driven vibrate but this was a little extreme. Normal or a sign of problems?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

May have worn tranny and/or engine mounts.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

That's what I figured.

I know the parts are not expensive (under $200 for all parts I think), but if I'd have to have something like that fixed what would it cost labor wise? (I can do a lot of work on cars myself but I tend to stay away from the engine and transmission).


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know what something like that would cost. Labor varies everywhere, it might take the mechanic six hours to do it. The tranny one is easy, support the tranny with a floor jack and swap it out. The engine would be alittle harder I would think because of the tight space. With the engine you would unbolt the mount from the cradle underneath the car, remove the headers jack up the engine and unbolt the mounts.

BTW: you have MN6 for your tranny. I thought Corvettes had a differnet tranny. I thought MN6 were old F-body trannies.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

almost certain its a tranny mount, my 95 trans am did the same thing but once i put a polyurethane mount on there, it went away and all was good, only took me 45 min to do on that car , idk how long it will take on the goat though


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> I don't know what something like that would cost. Labor varies everywhere, it might take the mechanic six hours to do it. The tranny one is easy, support the tranny with a floor jack and swap it out. The engine would be alittle harder I would think because of the tight space. With the engine you would unbolt the mount from the cradle underneath the car, remove the headers jack up the engine and unbolt the mounts.
> 
> BTW: you have MN6 for your tranny. I thought Corvettes had a differnet tranny. I thought MN6 were old F-body trannies.


Good to know, I actually found a much nicer GTO than the one I drove yesterday. So I don't think I'll have to worry about the mounts.

MN6 is the generic T56\TR6060 RPO code, my gearset is RPO code MM6. I think some model years in the order guide they put the gearset and some years the generic one. I know the CTS-V uses MN6 two years and M12 two other years however it always is the MN6 tranny with the M12 gearset. On the Z51 and ZR1 Corvettes they use the gearset code to differentiate them form the "base" MN6 code.

All GTO Manual Transmission owners should have M12 and MN6 on the silver sticker in the car (where you see the entire RPO code list, typically in the glovebox).


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Good to know, I actually found a much nicer GTO than the one I drove yesterday. So I don't think I'll have to worry about the mounts.
> 
> MN6 is the generic T56\TR6060 RPO code, my gearset is RPO code MM6. I think some model years in the order guide they put the gearset and some years the generic one. I know the CTS-V uses MN6 two years and M12 two other years however it always is the MN6 tranny with the M12 gearset. On the Z51 and ZR1 Corvettes they use the gearset code to differentiate them form the "base" MN6 code.
> 
> All GTO Manual Transmission owners should have M12 and MN6 on the silver sticker in the car (where you see the entire RPO code list, typically in the glovebox).


Ok, cool.

Don't take this the wrong way but your post confused me:lol:

Since I know a little about transmissions the RPO code identifies the gearset. The basic transmission is the T-56. This is my first time hearing the RPO MN6 gearset is the general term used for all T-56's and TR6060:confused with different RPO code gearsets. Usally people would say just T-56. Because the T56 was used in the Mustang and the Viper too.

The GTO has the RPO M12 gearset T-56 thats what the C5 Z06 used. It is what is identified on the buck tag and the option sticker.

For example you have a Chevy Corvette: base/Z51/Z06. Tremec/Borg-Warner T56: MM6/M12/MZ6.
:cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a fabbed trans xmember that uses a Turbo 400 trans mount, i have a rubber on in there now, it's much better than the stock GTO one, but you can easily get a urethane one, but it's noisy.


----------

